# Lightroom CC error Unable to Connect to Network



## bethlitwin (Nov 13, 2019)

Since installing the update the cloud in the corner shows an error UNABLE TO CONNECT TO NETWORK.  I have spent about 15 hours on chat with various tech support people from adobe and thus far the problem persists with no solution as it seems there is no way to link to the network directly from the program.  I have no network issues and my network is strong and intact!!!  Any advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi Beth, welcome to the forum! I don't suppose you have your originals location set to a NAS instead of a local hard drive?


----------



## bethlitwin (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks so much for your reply. The originals are stored on an NAS!!!  I always have and it was never an issue.  I don't have enough space on my HD my library is massive.  Are the originals that are stored on the NAS full size or not since it is really storing them in the cloud?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 13, 2019)

The good news is you don't have to spend any more time talking to tech support. The bad news is I don't have a fix for you.  Adobe's still trying to reproduce it in house, so all information you can share with them, the better. Here's the applicable bug report for you to comment on: Lightroom Desktop: Syncing Issues when Originals are stored on a NAS | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## bethlitwin (Nov 13, 2019)

Thank you for saving me more time chatting with them, I am surprised they had not asked or shared there was no fix with the NAS.  Does it matter that it says it is not connecting?  Does it mean even though it says it is syncing it isn't?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 13, 2019)

It's a weird one. I've been able to reproduce it on my own NAS for about 6 months or so, so I don't think it's new to 3.0. On mine, I've seen the whole performance slow right down so horribly that I moved my originals to an external drive instead.


----------



## bethlitwin (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow.  Thank you.  Sounds like moving may be the best option until they fix the issue.  Thanks again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 15, 2019)

No worries. It's worth adding to the bug thread just so they get a feel for how many people are affected (because that affects fix priority) , but that should at least save you some stress in the meantime.


----------

